# Which route to take... post 50D?



## Eersel (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am currently shooting with the Canon 50D and have been for the last year and a half. I'm looking to go pro in 2012 (or Expert more accurately, as I am self taught). 

I'm looking to expand my hardware into two bodies, but I'm a bit unsure which route to take.

Here's what I had in mind

*Primary:*
Canon 5D MK III (Pending Q1 2012 release)
-or-
Canon 5D MK II

*Secondary:*
Canon 7D
-or-
2012 Canon Crop Senor dSLR

I currently do most of my work at events, but now currently shifting into more portraiture and modeling.

Just interested to know what would be the best 1,2 combo to roll in the Canon lines.

If you require any further detailing please ask away!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 20, 2011)

What glass do you own?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 20, 2011)

What is limiting you as far as your 50D goes? And I too am interested in what glass you own.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard, always good to see another Edmontonian here.

Yes, your lens line up will really play a part here.  I recently upgraded to a 5DmkII, and I had been shooting with 20Ds for 5 years prior.  I had a nice collection of EF-S and similar 'crop only' lenses...so I was in a pickle when I upgraded.  I sold most of them and replaced them with full frame lenses, a bit of a PITA and I'm sure I took a hit, dollar for dollar.

For modelling and portraiture, I would certainly recommend the 5DmkII (or maybe the III, if you can wait for it...might be months after it's announced, whenever that will be).  
The only think I don't like about it, is that the AF is lacking for a $2000+ body.  It's not terrible, compared to a Rebel or something, but I'd think that your 50D is probably better in terms of AF.  

If you're doing any work that will be AF critical, then the 7D would be a good choice.  I know of a few photographers who run with a 5DII and a 7D.

But really, what do you find lacking with your 50D?  You could keep that and add another body, to get your two body kit.


----------



## Eersel (Dec 20, 2011)

Just in the process of swapping some glass around too.

I use a Tokina 11-16 mm F/2.8 pretty much exclusively for nightlife.

The big issue with that right there is slight focusing issues, and everything coming out with an orange tinge. Originally I used a bit extra flash just to comp it out, but the over exposed look just doesn't jive with me.

Since there is no IS, you need to be completely motionless.

Too make a long story short, nightlife provides a very cruel environment to shoot photos as so many extra factors come into play.

I also have a 70-200 mm F/4 Canon EF IS. Pretty much love this lens. Can't beat the sharpness.

I'm also looking at adding something like a *Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM*.

In terms of my 50D, I feel as if the amount of work I've done with it is really effecting the accuracy of the colors and ssharpness of my photos.


----------



## campeterz (Dec 21, 2011)

5D mark III is coming out in April


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 21, 2011)

If you're having focusing issues, you would probably want to stick with the 7D, or wait for the 5D3. You're not going to get better AF performance with a 5D2. 

As far as the orange tinge goes, that sounds like you need to learn about white balance. 

An 11-16mm lens having IS would be pointless. It's such a short focal length that hand-holding should not be an issue.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

campeterz said:


> 5D mark III is coming out in April


Interesting....do you have a legitimate source to back that up?
Also, for something like this, the actual availability to the general public may be months after the release date.


----------



## Eersel (Dec 21, 2011)

I just think the orange tinge is mostly due to ambient light in the venues I shoot. From further investigation on the web, I'm not the only person who has this issue. From what I've read, the lens coating can be attributed to having this color show up in low light situations.

With LR 3 I can mitigate the coloration back to normal. Its not that its bad, but being a perfectionist, its just annoying.

As far as cameras goes, The 7D and 5D Mark III are looking to be the most viable combination to match my work.


----------



## akrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Get a disposable film camera.


----------

